# Zoom no longer changes the picture...



## Haxx (Feb 25, 2003)

Early in December I used the Zoom button to cycle through the different picture options, while watching an old SD show. It cycled through Panel, Zoom and Full options as expected.

Last week after experiencing the "unresponsive remote" issue (thread titled "Roamio stopped responding to remote and all") I now have the following problem.

Using the zoom button, cycling through the Panel, Zoom and Full options, but the picture doesn't change in any way. The picture stays the same, but on-screen it shows (in a popup) either "Zoom" or "Panel" or "Full", so I know the TiVo is recognizing the zoom button.

Anyone else see this?


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

It still works fine for me. Have you tried restarting the box again?


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

Is the _*channel*_ SD or HD?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I also have one or two loacl sub-channels that broadcast in SD but the Zoom button has no effect. I have no idea why though. But the 16:9 SD picture fills the screen like it should if you have it on zoom.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

Another question. Is anything being shown in the wrong aspect ratio?


----------



## kokishin (Sep 9, 2014)

aaronwt said:


> *I also have one or two loacl sub-channels that broadcast in SD but the Zoom button has no effect.* I have no idea why though. But the 16:9 SD picture fills the screen like it should if you have it on zoom.


Same here. It's like these specific local SD sub channels have some kind of byte set to prevent zooming effects (aspect ratio modifications). However, I like to watch shows in their native broadcast resolution anyway. I have my Pro and Mini set up with all resolutions checked (480i/p, 720p, 1080i/p).


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

kokishin said:


> Same here. It's like these specific local SD sub channels have some kind of byte set to prevent zooming effects. However, I like to watch shows in their native broadcast resolution anyway. I have my Pro and Mini set up with all resolutions checked (480i/p, 720p, 1080i/p).


Aspect ratio, which is what "Zoom" affects, is separate from resolution.


----------



## kokishin (Sep 9, 2014)

lpwcomp said:


> Aspect ratio, which is what "Zoom" affects, is separate from resolution.


Agreed. Thanks for delineating that.


----------



## Haxx (Feb 25, 2003)

I checked last night and found that it is working. I apologize if I was wrongly assuming that zoom should work on any picture. I thought it worked on HD pictures as well as SD, but I'm probably wrong.

I checked an SD channel and it cycled correctly.

Sorry for the false alarm.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Haxx said:


> I checked last night and found that it is working. I apologize if I was wrongly assuming that zoom should work on any picture. I thought it worked on HD pictures as well as SD, but I'm probably wrong.
> 
> I checked an SD channel and it cycled correctly.
> 
> Sorry for the false alarm.


Typically with zoom, if your are outputting an HD resolution then the zoom works on SD channels but not on HD channels. And If you are outputting an SD resolution then zoom will work on HD channels but not on SD channels.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Yeah, this may be me misremembering.. but I swear I used to be able to 'zoom' even on HD channels, but it would only change the size by a couple of pixels at most..

Maybe an off by one error.. I don't remember if this was a P4 vs Roamio issue, and/or if it was fixed in the latest software update. I do remember trying it recently on one of my Tivos, and didn't notice the problem anymore.

Though I nowadays record a much HUGER percentage of HD (after putting a 3 TB drive in my Roamio), I still record/watch some SD.. and for the channels that allow it, zoom as long as I'm not missing any of the actual main picture. I'm a stickler though, and will watch windowboxed/letterboxed within the middle of the picture most of the time even if I would be missing only an inch on each edge..


----------



## jakep_82 (Oct 28, 2014)

kokishin said:


> However, I like to watch shows in their native broadcast resolution anyway. I have my Pro and Mini set up with all resolutions checked (480i/p, 720p, 1080i/p).


You aren't really watching anything other than 1080p in native resolution. All you're doing is asking your TV to do the scaling instead of the Tivo. I experimented with this and found the video quality to be essentially indistinguishable no matter which device I had do the scaling (TV, AVR, or Tivo). The flickering during channel changes, and the lack of HD overlays on SD channels and recordings made it easy for me to decide that I preferred having the Tivo do the scaling.


----------



## spmdr (Oct 2, 2016)

We have only had the TiVo Roamio OTA for less than a week and the Zoom button seems to have stopped working.

I used it a few times on the older programs, then it stopped working and it's stuck with most heads NOT showing the top of their hair.

I have tried to change the "settings" and the "zoom" button has no change on the picture, even though the different settings (Full, panel, etc) box says it's changing, using the remote.

I have not tried powering it down yet, or more drastic measures.

I just came here to see if there is a quick fix, I don't see it.

With as much of a PAIN as the TiVo is to set up, I'm not looking forward to potentially doing it again.


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

On broadcasts that are already HD resolution, it doesn't seem to do anything for me. I'm pretty sure some moronic TV stations broadcast SD or (or even less) quality TV shows by putting black borders around them and using HD resolution for the broadcast, so zoom doesn't do anything because it is already "HD" (just happens to be HD with lots of black .


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

spmdr said:


> We have only had the TiVo Roamio OTA for less than a week and the Zoom button seems to have stopped working.
> 
> I used it a few times on the older programs, then it stopped working and it's stuck with most heads NOT showing the top of their hair.
> 
> ...


And why is this so important to the point of adding to your PAIN of setting up of a Roamio OTA? Can't you achieve what you want to achieve with your tv remote? Who watches SD tv anymore anyway? You realize that you resurrected a 2014 thread, right?

If there is a very easy to setup a TiVo, that is the Roamio OTA. Can't possibly be such a pain. No CableCard to deal with, no tuning adapters, no SNR sh**t...


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

I guess this is one of those hit-and-run / drive-by posters. One time and done.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

thyname said:


> And why is this so important to the point of adding to your PAIN of setting up of a Roamio OTA? Can't you achieve what you want to achieve with your tv remote? Who watches SD tv anymore anyway? You realize that you resurrected a 2014 thread, right?
> 
> If there is a very easy to setup a TiVo, that is the Roamio OTA. Can't possibly be such a pain. No CableCard to deal with, no tuning adapters, no SNR sh**t...


WHo watches SD TV anymore? Tons of people. I know my parents are always watching some old TV show or movie. So are a bunch of other people I know. And even I will occasionally watch an old SD show.

Heck several of the local sub-channels had large percentage increases in viewers for the previous quarter. I think one increased by 100%. Of course the actual numbers are much lower than then main HD channels.

But I know here, there are still several sub channels that zoom doesn't work on. Heck I think there are more now than there used to be.


----------



## spmdr (Oct 2, 2016)

Yes, at this point, I AM a "drive-by poster."

...I don't LIVE here.

And as far as the pain to set up, it took over an hour to get it up and running the first time.

I think it did an "update" at least 3 times!

And I have time into personalizing the settings.

The OLD DVR was just plain EASIER to set up.

I will admit it also had far fewer bells and whistles....

AND, the TiVo DID work correctly at the start.

I just did a "reset" and a "power down" with no change.

We DO watch a fair amount of OLD SD STUFF, and I don't care to see it with the top and bottom cut off.

Changing the TV does not get back what the DVR has taken away.

And changing the TiVo settings does not get back the tops of people's heads, and their feet.

SO, at this point, it appears the TiVo has a problem.

Again, it DID work in the beginning.

It seems to be stuck in the "full" mode.

If I change the TV to 4:3, it distorts the picture badly.

At this point it seems I have 2-3 options...

1) a reset to "factory" settings.

2) Return it.:down:

3) wait for divine intervention.... (anyone here feel a bit divine?)


----------



## jth tv (Nov 15, 2014)

I'd like to see that for myself. Which TV shows, which TV model number.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

jth tv said:


> I'd like to see that for myself. Which TV shows, which TV model number.


You know there are too many variables to find a fix. I have 20 channels in my Favorites. I get Comet, 4:3, and zoom doesn't do anything. I know why. If I want to screw with the aspect ratio, I use the TV. Zoom is good for streaming, not for digital TV.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

JoeKustra said:


> You know there are too many variables to find a fix. I have 20 channels in my Favorites. I get Comet, 4:3, and zoom doesn't do anything. I know why. If I want to screw with the aspect ratio, I use the TV. Zoom is good for streaming, not for digital TV.


You just gave the OP a good hint:

Check and make sure that the TV isn't zooming the channels.


----------



## jth tv (Nov 15, 2014)

As long as I have the TV set to "Full", and the TiVo Zoom to set "Panel" everything is fine.


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

spmdr said:


> Yes, at this point, I AM a "drive-by poster."
> 
> ...I don't LIVE here.
> 
> ...


I believe you got lots of good advice and tips from nice gents here.

I set up my Roamio OTA about 1.5 months ago. I did not time it, but it probably took me 30 minutes. Certainly not 1 hour. Besides, most of the time was just waiting to do its thing, and I was certainly not watching it do it, but used my time to do other things. If you call "pain" waiting to do a software update, I don't know what to tell you.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

tomhorsley said:


> On broadcasts that are already HD resolution, it doesn't seem to do anything for me.


I *think* they fixed this what-i-am-guessing-is-a-bug, but it used to vary the size by like a pixel width/height, even for SD programs (i.e. switching between panel, full, zoom.. I leave my Tivo in panel most of the time because I *do* watch some SD shows.. I *would* use zoom more often, but it DOES cut off an inch or so from the sides of the SD picture, at least on most channels. I don't _think_ it's my TV doing overscan..)


----------



## spmdr (Oct 2, 2016)

So, I talked to the TiVo support guy and he suggested a "repeat Guided Setup."

Of course, that would wipe out all the deletes I did on the unwanted channels.

So I did it, it had no effect, accept now I have the unwanted channels back.

So This morning I turned on the TV and I am deciding when to try a "clear and Delete Everything", but I checked the Zoom button.....

and It now WORKS!!! (for how long?)

You all be DIVINE!..:up:

Keep up the good work! .....Don't let me down.....

(as he drives away....Vroom)


----------

